# Identification of religious music heard in radio interview???



## Steam4567

What is the name of the song that plays at the beginning of the video (0:00)?


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Sounds like _Spem in alium_, by Thomas Tallis


----------



## Pugg

I was thinking that too , but still nor sure, horrible radio programme though, full of prejudice.


----------

